# My IBS diet



## Pretty (Jul 21, 2010)

Over a trial and error period, I've found a list of foods that are not only safe, but actually prevent me having any IBS symptoms at all the day after I eat them. If I have a day that I stick to the diet, I find I wake up the next morning not even a tiny bit tired, no ill feeling in my body, I go to the toilet normally, I don't feel any pain the whole day, and I go to bed that night feeling great.I don't need to take any tablets or painkillers.Because of my extremely limited funds, however, this is a hard diet for me to maintain, but this helps me immensely, and I hope it can help you too.Start with just one new addition a day for a week, see how you feel, then add another addition the next week, etc etc.This diet was so effective for me that after the third day sticking to it, for dinner I had a large cheeseburger meal from McDonalds with a coke, and I didn't have a single bad effect, not even the morning after.Note: I'm Australian, so you might need to change some things or find a close alternative for what I've listed*Breakfast*:*Cup of peppermint tea {optional, but it does add to the help}*Banana cut into slices {add into below cereal}*1/2 cup of gluten-free muesli with digestive-healthy milk. The muesli I eat is gluten, fat, sugar {except for natural sugars and fats} and dairy free. It's organic digestive muesli, from the health food aisle.or* Two weetbix with teaspoon of manuka honey.or* Porridge {oatmeal}*1 Yakult *1 cup Metamucil {berry flavour}*Lunch*Vegetable soup. I hand-make my soup, but the supermarket has a gluten, dairy and fat free variety with organic pesticide-free vegetables I really like, and which is fantastic for my health. Try to make it with the freshest vegies possible, and if you need to use stock, make sure it's gluten free stock. Try mixed vegie soup, pumpkin soup, broccoli soup.orTuna sandwich on wholemeal bread {mine is from a fresh-bake bakery}. The bread is also gluten free. I add a lot of lettuce because I digest it easily. 1 slice of cheese, this was an experiment, it went fine, no ill effect at allorRice cakes with a variety of spreads. I sometimes have Sweet Williams chocolate spread, gluten free jam {jelly, Americans







}, tuna, roast chicken, scrape of vegemite. Make up your own*Dinner*These meats I've found to be safe, and I always have broccoli, carrot, peas, pumpkin and corn with my dinner. I've cut out beans and cauliflower as these were found to give me aches in the gut that were quite severe.* Chicken filet with skin and fat trimmed off, cooked. Tastes a little bland but is great for your gut.* Steak. I've had mixed results with this. Bad result was a marinated porterhouse, with fat on, cooked through. Good result was a marinated porterhouse with no fat and cooked medium rare. I always eat rare steak, and while it doesn't help with constipation, it sure as hell helps the diarrhea.* Fish. Any sort. Good results with all, baked, oven cooked, pan fried, didn't matter. I loved the deep sea dory best of all* Vegetable soup {yes, again}. The way I see it, I'd rather have the same soup twice a day than sit on the toilet the whole next day.*Drinks:*I have a cup of metamucil at lunch and dinnerI sip water all day, at least a litreLucozade helps a lot with gassy pains, quick relief and tastes greatYakult once a dayPeppermint tea. I use organic leaves in a teapot instead of a teabag.*Treats*:Sweet Williams chocolate. On the day I had a serious breakdown from my little sister passing away {may she rest in peace}, I ate FIVE BLOCKS of this chocolate in ONE sitting. No ill effect at _all_. Can be found in the health food aisle, it's a purple, blue and gold wrapper. It's gluten free and dairy free, I believe.Fruit. I stay away from pineapple except in small amounts, but apples and bananas make my day good.Sakata crackers. They come in several tasty varieties and are gluten, dairy and fat free {check packet before buying, the cheddar cheese flavour is *obviously* not dairy free}. Snack food/chips/biscuit aisle.Carrot sticks*** I have to add that I've found Manuka Honey to be extremely effective with the odd tremors I get in my bowels/anus area. The tremors feel like buzzing or vibrating, which I've noticed on forums that a lot of people get.Having a tablespoon of Manuka Honey three times a day {slowly eaten} has reduced these tremors greatly, and also helped with belly pains and gas.


----------

